# Abfrage über mehrere Tabellen (Navision Datenbank)



## eugster (22. November 2005)

Hi Zusammen

Ich muss eine WebAbfrage erstellen, die Daten aus einer Navision-DB hohlt. Die WebLösung soll als ASP zum laufen kommen.

Ich hab nun in dieser DB Felder, die ein Leerzeichen haben. 
z.B. Kostenstelle."Abteilung Code".

Wie kann ich solche Leerzeichen in einer Abfrage umgehen, ohne die DB zu ändern?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und Gruss, Marc


----------



## shutdown (22. November 2005)

Nach SQL-Standard müssen alle exotischen Tabellen/Spaltennamen in Anführungszeichen.

Darunter fallen auch Namen, die ansonsten mit System-Namen übereinstimmen würden.

==> Select wasauchimmer from "Abteilung Code" where wasauchimmer

besser wäre es natürlich, gleich von Anfang an eindeutige und einfache Bezeichnungen zu wählen!


gruß shutdown


----------

